# frustrated w/Yamaha HTR 6230 receiver



## snash

I have a Samsung 42 inch plasma tv, Samsung BD 1600 Blue Ray player, and a Yamaha HTR 6230 Home theatre system. Today I activated my instant netflix through my Blue Ray via the required USB adapter. Initially, I had trouble getting any sound and then adjusted the audio set-up and it worked fine. However, when I switched back toTV/HDMI mode, my Yamaha HTR 630 receiver/surround sound is not putting out any sound. I can get sound through my TV, but not through the home theatre speakers. I have tried everything and can't get it to work. Please help!


----------



## Raylo

Not sure how you have it connected.... I have a Yamaha V663 a/v receiver but I have the Comcast cable connected directly to the TV and have an optical audio cable out going back to the Yamaha. So the HDMI doesn't get used at all for TV mode. HDMI feeds the BluRay player and DVR into the TV when the Yamaha is switched to either of those. The Yamaha then plays whatever sound is on the program the TV is playing. No such thing as "TV/HDMI" at least on mine.....

BTW, how does the Netflix streaming work? I have a Samsung BD player but have not yet activated my trial. I think they only have about a fifth of their titles available? I'd like to see that broadened before I sign up.


----------



## vimnjicki

Just to put my 2 cents in...My Roku player wirelessly streams Netflix high def content through my Yamaha HTR 6130 receiver's HDMI port beautifully, although not without an occasional hiccup.


----------



## Soisix

Hi.
I am having the same problem. I connected a PS3 with a HDMI cable to the back of my Yamaha 6230. Got sound in the Tv but not through the speakers connected to the receiver.
After reading the manual. I found out that the Yamaha will not play audio fram any devices connected via HDMI, only video. You have to connect your Bluray player with an HDMI for the picture only. And either an optical or analog cable for the sound to be played through the receivers speakers.
If I knew this yesterday before I bought the damn thing, I probably wouldn't have.
Correct me if I am wrong, but don't you need the sound to be transfered through a HDMI cable to take full advantage of the sound quality from Bluray.

Cheers


----------



## pharoah

i got a panasonic bluray player hooked to a very similar model.im not tranfering sound via hdmi,and it sounds just fine to me.i got it hooked via optical cable.when they are running dts,or dolby digital it kicks those modes in on the yamaha.


----------



## Soisix

Hi. You are right about using the Optical cable. Only one thing..in the manuals to my receiver it says that I should not try to playback dts on it. Because it can lead to hi frequent sounds, that can damage the speakers.


----------



## pharoah

that seems a bit weird to me.i frequently use dts,and havent had any issues.


----------



## poolhead

I have a Yamaha HTR 6230 AV Receiver Amp. Perhaps someone out there with this same model has experienced the following: When setting up a universal remote control (Logitec) programmed to operate the Yamaha receiver, something peculiar. The remote will turn the amp on however, it will not turn it off. Now today our cable provider technician attended to install an updated digital box, they provide a motorola universal remote control which when programmed to operate the Yamha amp will only turn the amp off and he was unable to get it turn the amp on. So both the universal remotes will not fully turn the amp on or off. Frustrated any help would be appreciated.


----------

